

Ask HN: Postal Receive API - deftnerd

Are there any services out there that will receive mail, open it, scan it (with optional OCR) and provide an API or hit a webhook after that process? I am familiar with virtualpostmail.com but they do not provide an API and I don&#x27;t know what other competitors there are in the space.
======
byoung2
[https://www.earthclassmail.com/](https://www.earthclassmail.com/) is a
competitor, but I don't see anything about an API

